
What Not to Do on Your Work Computer - eplanit
https://thewirecutter.com/blog/what-not-to-do-on-your-work-computer/
======
sombremesa
Is this really relevant for HN? It seems like it's written for the general
public who are not as tech savvy.

~~~
joshstrange
Yeah... I mean people on HN can fall into a false sense of security as well
and think "well it wont happen to me". Thankfully my employer doesn't use any
MDM and I got my work MBP directly from Apple.

It's not like I'm doing anything bad with my laptop but I've got friends who
DO have MDM (JAMF) on their MBP's and it has caused numerous problems for
them. I'm glad I don't have a little voice in the back of my head saying "did
that weird thing happen" or "did my command fail" BECAUSE of the MDM? It just
adds an extra layer of doubt/uncertainty that I'd prefer to avoid.

~~~
gnode
As was mentioned in the article, monitoring isn't the only concern. Personal
data stored on your work computer may still be problematic if your employer is
involved in a lawsuit for instance.

